# The Waitress - by UKA (~BBW, ~~WG)



## natepogue (Nov 14, 2010)

_~BBW, ~~WG_ - A man notices changes in a waitress.

*The Waitress
By UKA​*
_Enjoy!_

Matt had always had a passion for Mexican food. He craved it 5 days out of the week for as long as he could remember, and always gave into those cravings by visiting various hole-in-the wall restaurants that had expertly prepared authentic food.

There were a few local ones and a few good ones in the next town over, but there was one in particular he visited more often than the others. It was a small, apartment sized building called Luca's. It was Tex-Mex, which was Matt's favorite, and the menu was perfect. It was always a little humid inside due to the small size of the restaurant and the fact that it was always pretty busy, which bothered some people but not Matt. He would go in after work and sit at the tiny table in the corner and order a big plate of tacos with beans and rice. Luca's always served pretty large plates which usually proved to be a challenge to finish. 

Since he began visiting Luca's, he noticed there were only two waitresses that worked there and the rest of the employees were the cooks that stayed back in the visible kitchen. One waitress was an older woman, probably mid 40's with dirty blond hair. She was always friendly and had served Matt more than a dozen times. The other waitress always caught his eye from time to time. She was in her 30's he assumed, with brown hair that was always pulled back, and always wore the same tight black shirt and light blue jeans. Her face was very pretty, and she had a small nose piercing that always sparkled when the light caught it. It complimented her cute perky little nose quite well. This particular waitress had served him quite a few times too, and Matt always showed a big smile when ordering and receiving his food from her, but she didn't ever seem to pay more than the usual attention because she was always very busy and walking around the restaurant quite fast. 

For about a month Matt stopped going to Luca's to switch things up and started visiting another restaurant across town. It was also a great restaurant with the same Tex-Mex style, so the change was deserved. 

One weekend Matt went with a friend to Luca's again and noticed something different about the waitress as she seated them. She was wearing the same thing she always wore (a tight black shirt, small apron, and blue jeans) except something was different. Her shirt was fitting a little bit tighter around her waist and stomach, and her butt seemed to push the jeans out a little further. Matt noticed the subtle change and thought for a moment. "Clearly she had gained some weight...Maybe ten pounds?" He studied her from behind as she walked quickly to seat them at their small table in the corner. She handed them their menus and as she looked down at her pad to recite the specials, Matt tactfully glanced down at her stomach which was very close to him and at eye level. He could see her belly button was now visible, a little bit wider and pushing against the black shirt. She now had a small pot-belly that stuck out a few inches. Again Matt thought to himself "She's gained some weight" but this time, immediately after, thought "It looks cute..." he thought a little more as she walked away and then glanced over to his friend who was sitting across from him and munching away at the chips and salsa. The chips and salsa were excellent here, they both agreed. Soon the waitress was back to ask what they wanted to drink, and then again to bring them their drinks and take their orders. Each time she came and left, Matt studied her body subtly so his friend would not notice. She had slightly wider and softer hips, and the part of her jeans where her belt lay was now digging into them slightly. Her butt was visibly larger, not much wider but from a profile view it stick out an inch or two more. Matt was noticing himself enjoying these changes as he watched her work, and had to stop himself from outright staring.

Matt now began visiting Luca's more exclusively. Not any more often, but he did make it the only restaurant he visited for the next 4 months. 

His next visit proved to be quite nice. The other older waitress served him this time, but he still got to peer over at the younger waitress who was still looking a little plumper and in his eyes very beautiful. He enjoyed how she was always very busy and walking swiftly from table to table, always smiling and greeting each customer. He wanted to be able to tip her next time, since she was now the main attraction of Luca's. Matt waited nearly a month to come back to Luca's. Still he knew when he returned she'd still be there.

Sure enough that next visit a month later Matt was greeted at the door by the young waitress. In his mind he was singing "Yes!" 

As he followed her to the table, he was surprised that her backside had gotten a noticeable amount wider, and as she turned to place the menu on the table, he saw her hips and tummy also took some weight gain. The tight black shirt she wore was now pushing out further and as she bent slightly her stomach formed a roll that Matt almost couldn't take his eyes off of. He seated himself and grasped the menu, and then slowly peered over at her belly which he began noticing changes to. Her belly button was now clearly visible, and seemed deeper. It was pressing against her black shirt still, and formed an O against the shirt that Matt found himself drooling over. The waitress turned and walked away and Matt studied her butt and thighs which were now rounder and pressed hard against her jeans as she walked. Her black belt was now digging firmly into her waist which made a beautiful curve going all the way around her hips. She turned to the counter to grab something and once again her stomach dug into her jeans to form a roll that he was sure even she noticed. 

After an evening of watching this incredible transformation, Matt tipped her, paid and left happily. The entire drive home he grinned and replayed her movements in his head. He couldn't take his mind off her pudgy belly and thick backside. He tried to imagine what she looked like before and found it difficult. She had definitely thickened up by 15 pounds!



Now Matt took advantage of any opportunity to visit Luca's and watch the waitress. He knew he was becoming obsessed but knew he wouldn't take his admiration to any dangerous levels. 


One day, about 7 months after his visit in which he noticed her initial weight gain, Matt's friend called him up to see if he wanted to go eat and see a concert that he was dying to go to. Matt was familiar with the band playing and agreed, and snuck in a suggestion to go to Luca's. They had made the plans nearly a week early, but Matt couldn't help being a little excited to see the younger waitress. He never had a real attraction to any chubby woman before, but he was quickly noticing himself becoming a true fan. 

Finally the weekend came and Matt and his friend made the drive over to Luca's. The older waitress greeted them at the door and seated them. Matt looked to the right at the bar and noticed the young waitress there, mixing a drink for some customers who were seated in front of her on stools. He could only see from a little below her breasts up to her head, so to remain inconspicuous he averted his gaze and seated himself at the table with his friend. For the next 10 minutes he chatted with his friend, ate chips with salsa, and ordered his soda from the older waitress. The older waitress seemed to be doing most of the waitressing to the tables around him but he still looked up from his table often to scan for the young waitress.

Another 10 minutes went by and Matt's food was close to arriving. His friend was going on about the concert and how excited he was, and Matt found himself nodding often and mumbling "Yeah" repeatedly to keep his friend from asking anything detailed. 

A minute later and the loud sound of sizzling plates came rushing up to their table as the older waitress placed their food in front of them. Just as she bent forward to set his friends plate on the table, Matt saw the young waitress from the right corner of his eye. She was going a few tables down from them to take an order. 

Matt truly couldn't believe his eyes. 

She was facing away from him, and he stared directly at her backside which was now even wider, nearly busting out of the same jeans she always wore. Her thighs were wide and soft looking, pressing against each angle of her now skin tight jeans. Her butt was incredibly bubbly, and each cheek was defined against the jeans. Just above her butt, at her lower back, was the now tiny black belt that was nearly hidden as it dug into her lower back and hips.

Matt was amazed. He was almost desperate to catch a glance of her front which was undoubtedly softer and bulging as well. 

As she turned left to face the table, he saw more jaw dropping change. Her black shirt which was always skin tight, now pressed hard against her soft belly. Her belly didn't peek out of her shirt, but her bellybutton pressed against the shirt making a deep O. Her belt was dug into the front of her waist and the front of her thighs were poking out tight against her jeans. She giggled as she took the table's order, but it was too loud in the restaurant for Matt to hear what made her laugh. 

All of this happened so fast, in a span of 10 seconds. Matt had to fight hard to look away from her beautiful new figure. He looked forward at his friend who was chowing away at his plate and humming "Mmm, good!"

His friend looked up for a second and noticed Matt was only holding his fork but hadn't quite began eating yet. "It's good man!" his friend exclaimed. Then his friend straightened his back and began talking again about something funny that happened one night at a party. Matt listened, took a forkful of steak, and looked right again. 

Perfect timing! 

The waitress was now walking towards him so she could head through the doorway back to the front counter. He made a quick glance at her front, which was the best glance of the night. He noticed the bottom of her pot belly was almost peeking over her very tight black belt, and the button on her jeans was dug deep into her waist. Her thighs and hips were very pronounced from this angle, in a perfect pear shape. As she walked her pot belly made a small almost unnoticeable jiggle that Matt fell in love with. Her inner thighs brushed together as she walked, and he noticed her walk was still just as fast but much heavier seeming, with a very slight waddle added. Matt noticed it was because her thighs had gotten so much thicker and rounder and her jeans were at their sure limit. 

Just as quickly as Matt had scanned her body, he was caught! Only for a second, as she walked towards him, she looked right at him and surely noticed him watching her belly and tight jeans. She smiled and then looked left into the doorway she was now turned and walking towards. Her nose piercing sparkled as the light hit it and Matt couldn't help but now watch her walking away. He took in her body one last time, watching her now large and bubbly rear-end as it pressed against her jeans with each step, and her belt as it dug in and out of her now soft and fleshy lower back. 

For the rest of the night Matt watched the waitress as intently as he could without being obvious, and replayed the images of her in his head as he finished his food, talked with his friend, and even during concert. 

These days Matt still visits Luca's, and the same young waitress is still working. She doesn't seem to have gained any more weight, but she still wears the same tight black shirt and light blue jeans. They're still stretched to their limit, and he still admires her intently because of this. 

As he ponders about her weight gain, he can only assume that she finishes those large plates on her breaks and that after many years of doing this her body had to accommodate. 

Maybe one day, she will grow just a little more and surprise Matt. A man can only dream





_(By the way this story is 100% true and that's what makes it so hot. I just changed restaurant names)_


----------



## R.F.Burton (Nov 16, 2010)

Great story.....now how about throwing down the fantasy card and going a little further in another exciting chapter! Dream!!!


----------



## samster (Nov 27, 2010)

Fantastic story - loved ever part of it and there is nothing sexier than this kind of weight gain. Thanks!


----------

